# Crossing The Pacific. Want To Go?



## Noworries87 (Oct 13, 2010)

My names Jay, me and my two buddies are buying a 40-50ft boat out of California and wanting to cross the Pacific and go to Fiji. We dont have alot of experience but we are very eager to learn the ropes. We are in Florida right now but leaving out of cali. We want to do this in late May 2011 or early June 2011. 

If you have alot of experience and are a pretty chill person we would love for you to come. We will pay for your ticket to California + food and beer! If your interested please let me know


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

Is this Billy Zane from Dead Calm?


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

remetau said:


> Is this Billy Zane from Dead Calm?


Maybe or maybe not. His user name does give me pause.


----------



## Iflyka200s (Oct 3, 2007)

Dude!

chill, very chill


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It is a bit worrying that you and your two friends want to buy a 40-50' boat and cross the Pacific without any real experience. I would recommend that you get the boat fairly soon. Eight months isn't very long in terms of getting the boat ready and getting the experience you're going to need to make such a voyage. 

I would also recommend you spend some money getting a basic foundation in sailing knowledge under your belts. While an ASA 101 Learn To Sail type course won't get you ready for a Pacific crossing, it will give you a pretty good foundation to base your future learning on. 

Then start by gaining experience handling your boat, doing the maintenance, going on daysails, etc., and working your way up to longer weekend and then week long trips. Then move onto short open water passages and work towards doing the trip across the Pacific.


----------



## hardin45lover (May 6, 2010)

WHAT PART OF FLORIDA ARE YOU IN ...SOUNDS LIKE YOU ARE IN FOR A ROUGH TIME 
IF YOU ARE CLOSE THEN YOU AARE WELCOME TO COME BUY AND DISCUSS 
I HAVE MADE THE TRIP BEFORE AND IT CAN BE FAIRLY EASY OD DISTRUCTIVE
CAPT,Joseph


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

So to summarize:
Inexperienced "Buddies" buy some boat that will hopefully make it across the largest ocean on the planet.
Same inexperienced buddies plus one more entice a "really experienced" "chill" blue water sailor with a free ticket to CA and food and beer!
Sail off towards Fiji, life is good.

The way I see it I could poke several thousand holes in your balloon, or just say good luck.
Good luck.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

SD - great advice.

JRD22 - I would not even do the trip. I have been some crossings with inexperienced sailors for which I get paid and get return flights. I do not think I would do this one: unknown boat, unknown crew. I think they may have watched "Captain Ron" one too many times.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks Jackdale... and I agree... I wouldn't go on a trip with essentially three non-sailors and a boat of unknown condition. 

These guys don't even know if they can stand being on a boat for extended periods of time without getting seasick.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

jackdale said:


> SD - great advice.
> 
> JRD22 - I would not even do the trip. I have been some crossings with inexperienced sailors for which I get paid and get return flights. I do not think I would do this one: unknown boat, unknown crew. I think they may have watched "Captain Ron" one too many times.


I flew to California, collected a new-to-me boat that I had only seen on the Internet prior to arriving in San Diego, spent 14 days preparing the boat and then sailed to New Zealand with my wife who had never done a crossing and one young lady who had never been to sea at all.

We had a great trip.

Sometimes we read way too much into a situation.


----------



## mightyhorton (Dec 3, 2006)

Good comment, Omatako, about sometimes reading too much into something. 

On the other hand, your situation is pretty different. You have what, maybe 100 years?, of sailing experience under your belt with which to check out, collect and prepare the new boat. You single hand to Kiwi land with two passengers who can help you stand watches.....

The OP has maybe watched a National Geographic show about sailing. But they can learn as they go and with some luck maybe will make it, eh? 

I wonder how much beer you can load into a 60 foot boat......


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, but unlike the OP, you were probably a fairly experienced sailor that had the knowledge and skills to determine if the boat you had seen only over the internet was really seaworthy and capable of making the voyage when you saw her in person. _*I also think that you likely would not have gone if you had had any doubts about the seaworthiness of the boat. *_

Your wife, at least by the way I read your description, was a sailor at least, though not a seasoned bluewater sailor... that makes two out of the three aboard sailors... with one very experienced, and one skilled to some degree.....and a brand newbie... that isn't the situation the OP is describing, since NONE of them are skilled sailors, and NONE are experienced bluewater sailors.

Even if they were to find an experienced person to join them, it would be ONE experienced person and three unproven, unskilled newbies... which is a much different scenario. I would guess that your wife at least knew how to navigate, read a chart, steer a course, take a night watch, etc. That is far more than the newbies would be capable of safely and without supervision. _She probably also knew enough to know when to call you up on deck for assistance... _

You're comparing apples to oranges.



Omatako said:


> I flew to California, collected a new-to-me boat that I had only seen on the Internet prior to arriving in San Diego, spent 14 days preparing the boat and then sailed to New Zealand with my wife who had never done a crossing and one young lady who had never been to sea at all.
> 
> We had a great trip.
> 
> Sometimes we read way too much into a situation.


----------



## ffiill (Jul 15, 2010)

Problem is as much as anything else lack of knowledge and experience. Experience can be developed and learned along the way if the worst isnt thrown at you but amassing knowledge can take time.
In the sailing community I can recognise both types. There are those like me who have been messing about in boats since childhood and for me that now means about 50 years. Also I avidly read books on sailing,navigation etc from an early age. I still have books I got when I was 12 years old.
I have no experience of Ocean Passage making but a wealth of experience of coastal pilotage in severe conditions;I have mechaniced engines since I was a teenager and worked ropes for longer.
Equally there are those who find themselves with the money but literally no previous experience-and there are plenty of those around.


----------



## Noworries87 (Oct 13, 2010)

Omatako said:


> I flew to California, collected a new-to-me boat that I had only seen on the Internet prior to arriving in San Diego, spent 14 days preparing the boat and then sailed to New Zealand with my wife who had never done a crossing and one young lady who had never been to sea at all.
> 
> We had a great trip.
> 
> Sometimes we read way too much into a situation.


dude thats awesome. anything is possible, most people dont see that.

and to the other people, ive been on boats since i was born, im taking lessons on sailing and we are taking many test trips to/from the bahamas and the atlantic.

we are unexperienced right now but like i said we learn quick. if your looking for an adventure this is it. were not uptight old men, were looking to have a great time and hopefully experience it with someone else who has more knowledge and experience then us.

right now im in gainesville, fl. im still in school at UF. i graduate in may.


----------



## Noworries87 (Oct 13, 2010)

some people have no sense of adventure. you think too hard about a situation. things willl work out i promise you, ill send you all pictures when we leave and arrive. 

and we can load alot of beer on a 60-ft boat. beer and rum. surfboards and noodles


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Noworries87 said:


> ...right now im in gainesville, fl. im still in school at UF. i graduate in may.


What kind of budget are you planning for the purchase of your 40-50 footer?


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> we are unexperienced right now but like i said we learn quick. if your looking for an adventure this is it. were not uptight old men, were looking to have a great time and hopefully experience it with someone else who has more knowledge and experience than us.


Sounds like a cool plan dude. The uptight old farts on this board have the benefit of hindsight surviving their own youthful inexperience. Some of my best beer drinking stories are about unforeseen adventures that I got myself into. The stories that end with the phrase "it seemed like a good idea at the time" are the best ones.

Hope things work out, could be the trip of a lifetime.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

this might help

Amazon.com: Pacific Crossing Guide, Second Edition (9780713661828): Michael Pocock, Michael Hogbin Pocock: Books

but you very well may _need this_:

BOOK TRAIL - Survival at Sea

i would also devote some time to learn about this stuff:
Life Raft, EPIRB, PLB, Survival Gear and Marine Safety Equipment Sales & Service

and make sure your vessel is equipped with the needed gear.


----------



## ffiill (Jul 15, 2010)

Worth remembering that the likes of Nelson and Cook went to sea before the mast when they were ten or so as did Allan Villiers from Tasmania-the first Director of the British Maritime Museum- in the early 20th century.
Sailing is easy to learn and crossing an Ocean is easy if nothing goes wrong but if it does go wrong and you cannot sort it youself there is no one to help you two thousand miles from no where.
As for the Pacific-"Mare Pacificum"-calm peacfull sea or whatever I think it was Slocum (the first single handed around the world sailor)who commented that as an experienced ocean sailor never was there an Ocean so misnamed.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Most of my scaredy cat live has revolved around racing UP to about 200 miles in some pretty stupid condtions 

So i use that learned the hard way INFO to stay away from boats and people that are not up to what is absolutely gonna happen


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

ffiill, worth noting that at the time of the _Spray_ circum nav beginning in 1895, he had been sailing for at least 37 years, given he was born in 1844, ran away at 14 for a life at sea--though im sure he was sailing before then. if he found it 'misnamed' it certainly may be worth thinking about...


----------



## ffiill (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes-he had had a profesional career as ships captain/owner; he had also worked the Alaskan Salmon fisheries.
Recall he makes comment in his book particularly after having negotiated the Magellan Straits through to the Pacific he was blown back down the west coast of Tierre del Fuego and nearly rounded Cape Horn from west to east before escaping I believe into the Beagle Chanel.
He choose not to round Cape Horn in the Spray as it was something he had had to do on various occasions in his professional career.
By the way I assume our intrepid adventurers do know that there are hurricanes in the Pacific.Both my wife and I both experienced tropical storms mid Pacific flying at 30,000 feet half way between LA and NZ-as good as it gets in a boat. Recall getting caught out out of my seat and having to put my hand against cabin top boat style to stop me banging my head!


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

JohnRPollard said:


> What kind of budget are you planning for the purchase of your 40-50 footer?


Great question. I'd also be interested in who exactly is going to be footing the bill for this little adventure. Of course from the sounds of it, the OP is more interested in laying up a good stock of ethanol than in equipping the boat for a sea voyage.


----------



## Advocate777 (Sep 28, 2010)

*For Noworrys87*

I know you are a smart fella because UF is a very hard school to both get into as well as to stay into. Congrats on your soon UF graduation. You are very intelligent. You have a good goal to work towards and I know you are really drawn to the South Pacific. Who wouldn't be?

Just remember to use your intelligence. When you were a baby you first learned to crawl. Then you starting walking clumsily with help and alot of falls. Eventually you learned to walk on your own. After you got that down you started to run. Sailing is a lot like that. Step by step. If baby wanted to go from crawling to running down the stairs then baby wind up dead.

First learn to sail. Then sail in protected waters and bays. You spent alot of money to get educated at UF, to learn your major. So also spend some money now to get real lessons in basic keelboat sailing and then take an advanced blue water class. Ask the forum for recommended schools. Learn from real sailors and go on their boat and yield to their instruction. Asking for someone to come along on your deal for airfare and beer is bass-ackward and guaranteed to attract someone less smart than yourself. Respect the sea because it does not care about you and has taken the lives of better sailors and soldiers than you.

May your dreams come true, young Gator sailor.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

To the OP: I think you are hearing a combination of thoughtful responses based on reasonable concerns for your safety and plain old jealousy. Try not to throw out the former because of the latter. After all, you are young, have cash and are about to go on an extended sail into the S Pacific. That's enough to bring out the envy in a lot of people.

Here are interviews I did with two boats that did a lot of their learning on the fly:
The INTERVIEW WITH A CRUISER Project: 10 Questions for Slapdash
The INTERVIEW WITH A CRUISER Project: 10 Questions for Bumfuzzle


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

So YOU are the one? Nice interviews, and a cool idea Livia! 

Ralph


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Not surprised that those two particular boats came up when discussing the steep part of the learning curve....


Livia said:


> To the OP: I think you are hearing a combination of thoughtful responses based on reasonable concerns for your safety and plain old jealousy. Try not to throw out the former because of the latter. After all, you are young, have cash and are about to go on an extended sail into the S Pacific. That's enough to bring out the envy in a lot of people.
> 
> Here are interviews I did with two boats that did a lot of their learning on the fly:
> The INTERVIEW WITH A CRUISER Project: 10 Questions for Slapdash
> The INTERVIEW WITH A CRUISER Project: 10 Questions for Bumfuzzle


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Livia said:


> ..After all, you are young, have cash and are about to go on an extended sail into the S Pacific. That's enough to bring out the envy in a lot of people....


Liv,

As far as "the cash' goes, that is what I was trying to get at. Unless the O.P. is independently wealthy, not too many fresh college grads can pony up for a 50-foot ocean-capable sailboat.

The reason I asked the question was not to discourage the O.P. from pursuing his dreams. Instead, I was going to suggest an alternative way to realize them if it turns out his funding is a "bit" short for the purchase.

My suggestion would be to focus on getting some basic sailing skills while simultaneously finishing up there at UFl. Also, if the U offers some survival first aid courses, CPR, etc, it would be great to get a few of those covered too.

Then I would suggest looking for a boat to crew on, that is heading in the general direction of the South Pacific. There are often opportunities for a couple buddies to get aboard some of the bigger boats. Sometimes these positions are paid, sometimes they are "share expenses", sometimes they are at no cost (i.e. trade passage for crew). Just make sure you understand the arrangement, and confirm that the captain and boat are competent.

If you can get out to the South Pacific, you should be able to spend some time on a few desirable islands, and work your way across by offering your services as crew. Present yourself as clean cut, courteous, reliable, and most boats looking for crew would be happy to have you. Boats in the 40+ foot size range probably won't have an issue with you bringing along surfboards, either.

I just think this is a bit more realistic for young adults of modest means, than planning to save money for the purchase of a 50 footer. Let somebody else with deeper pockets fund the boat -- you can sail along with them and see the same places without the worry of finances.

But if you must own and captain your own boat to realze this adventure, my recommendation would be to downsize the boat to something more in the 30-35' size range and cut your costs VERY significantly.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Both the capital costs to buy the boat and the on-going costs to maintain/own the boat will be a lot lower if you go with the 30-35' range. With three people, I'd aim for the 35' end of that range, as a 30' boat isn't well-suited to three people living aboard and cruising long distances IMHO.



JohnRPollard said:


> But if you must own and captain your own boat to realze this adventure, my recommendation would be to downsize the boat to something more in the 30-35' size range and cut your costs VERY significantly.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

JohnRPollard said:


> Let somebody else with deeper pockets fund the boat -- you can sail along with them and see the same places without the worry of finances.


Yes, but then you have to go where they want to go and that's just not the same. The concept of someone skilled giving you the ultimate sailing lesson, possibly for free, on your own boat beats any of the other methods of learning. Sounds to me like a desperate shortage of money isn't a driving factor with the OP.



JohnRPollard said:


> But if you must own and captain your own boat to realze this adventure, my recommendation would be to downsize the boat to something more in the 30-35' size range and cut your costs VERY significantly.


But I do agree with a smaller, more affordable boat. If I were to get together on such an arrangement (and, OP, I'm not suggesting I'm available) I would prefer the same amount of money spent on a smaller, better quality boat. A 50ft boat is a money-sponge.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I am just going to say something: I have always been a conservative sailor... learn to sail, learn your boat, be careful, takes a lot of practive, etc. But there was a couple here not long ago and they took off with about no sailing experience on a boat (think was a cat), and are in the med somewhere now. So there you go. I am not saying I reccomend it, but I guess it happens. Just don't bring up the Ronnie thread...

Brian


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

All good advice. 

I don't know the OPs situation, but if I had the money to buy a big arse boat, the money to outfit and maintain it, and the money to pay someone else to do the bulk of the maintenance...I would probably have a bigger boat than I do now (35ft). I *am* envious of anyone flush enough to do that.

The steep part of the learning curve I don't envy. That sounds like too much suck and not enough fun for me. Slapdash and Bumfuzzle and many others have done it but reading their blogs actually reminds me that I'm not that type of personality. Too much stuff to learn, to overcome and to adjust to in too short of a time would be a big bummer for me - probably a cruising dealbreaker. There is enough newness and adversity even for the well-prepared for me.

But I'm not them...I think they should go and write a good story about it I can read from my comfortable, slow (35 foot boat, one couple, doing our own maintenance) cruising plan.


----------



## SailingWebGuy (May 5, 2010)

If you have room for my Dwart and Wizard Sleeve count me in


----------



## Noworries87 (Oct 13, 2010)

JohnRPollard said:


> What kind of budget are you planning for the purchase of your 40-50 footer?


20-30k. once we get there we want to live on it for a few years and find new surf spots nobody has ever seen or rarely go to.


----------



## Noworries87 (Oct 13, 2010)

erps said:


> Sounds like a cool plan dude. The uptight old farts on this board have the benefit of hindsight surviving their own youthful inexperience. Some of my best beer drinking stories are about unforeseen adventures that I got myself into. The stories that end with the phrase "it seemed like a good idea at the time" are the best ones.
> 
> Hope things work out, could be the trip of a lifetime.


haha you are very right. im really excited about this, been planning it for awhile. you know if you think too hard about something and get too stressed about it theres no point in even going.

thats why we are looking for 1 or 2 chill, older dudes to come with us and tell us their knarly stories and teach us the ropes. was also thinking about starting a tropical fish export business over there..


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

The problem might be to get a "qualified" skipper to do this on 20-30k 40 to 50 foot boat.....have you checked what that budget might buy these days?....HMMMMMMM....


----------



## Noworries87 (Oct 13, 2010)

Advocate777 said:


> I know you are a smart fella because UF is a very hard school to both get into as well as to stay into. Congrats on your soon UF graduation. You are very intelligent. You have a good goal to work towards and I know you are really drawn to the South Pacific. Who wouldn't be?
> 
> Just remember to use your intelligence. When you were a baby you first learned to crawl. Then you starting walking clumsily with help and alot of falls. Eventually you learned to walk on your own. After you got that down you started to run. Sailing is a lot like that. Step by step. If baby wanted to go from crawling to running down the stairs then baby wind up dead.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yes, I figure if I can get through quantitative methods and business school I should be able to sail across the pacific like nothing haha!

But yea, me and my buddy talked about it and I think were going to buy a small boat and begin with trips from south fl to the bahamas then sell that and buy a bigger boat in CA and travel down Baja. After we become more skilled then we make the knarly trip across the Pac.

I love when people tell me I cant accomplish something, it makes me much more inclined to prove them wrong. I cant wait till May!


----------



## Noworries87 (Oct 13, 2010)

Livia said:


> To the OP: I think you are hearing a combination of thoughtful responses based on reasonable concerns for your safety and plain old jealousy. Try not to throw out the former because of the latter. After all, you are young, have cash and are about to go on an extended sail into the S Pacific. That's enough to bring out the envy in a lot of people.
> 
> Here are interviews I did with two boats that did a lot of their learning on the fly:
> The INTERVIEW WITH A CRUISER Project: 10 Questions for Slapdash
> The INTERVIEW WITH A CRUISER Project: 10 Questions for Bumfuzzle


thank you Livia! I couldnt agree more, im actually hoping to start a good business over there and hopefully spend the rest of my life there. i will keep everyone updated. + i do professional photography so I will bombard the forum with photos


----------



## Noworries87 (Oct 13, 2010)

My buddy was the 1 saying we needed that large of a boat. When I was looking online for boats I was looking more in the 30ft range.

When I graduated highschool I lived in a 1971 VW Westfalia for 6 months and traveled from Florida through mexico, down through nicaragua, costa rica, and into Panama. And then drove back. I can live in a tight place.

And about the money situation, I started my own business here in Gainesville and its been treating me EXTREMELY well. Im not rich, but I have saved a good amount of capitol to help jumpstart this trip.

Like I said before, if anyone is willing to go please send me an email and we can talk 1 on 1 and maybe meet up for a few drinks

[email protected]


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

O.K. ...After your last couple posts I may be getting on Livias side of this...I'm leaning toward the cheer leading go for it camp (don't make me say plan smart.. looks like that's already begun) I'll be following the progress...


----------



## gjreed (May 21, 2008)

Hey, hailing in from San Diego.
Once you guys find a boat and get out to the west coast let me know, I have a 29 out here and I'm willing to take you guys out for some costal and some storm sailing if you come during the right time and if your want.


----------



## gjreed (May 21, 2008)

Noworries87 said:


> My buddy was the 1 saying we needed that large of a boat. When I was looking online for boats I was looking more in the 30ft range.
> 
> When I graduated highschool I lived in a 1971 VW Westfalia for 6 months and traveled from Florida through mexico, down through nicaragua, costa rica, and into Panama. And then drove back. I can live in a tight place.
> 
> ...


Well you might have been on a decent track with a 30' boat for taking around the world on a budget, the boat I own was taken around the world twice before Ed Hart's Circumnaviation so you can do it with a sub 30 boat but from talking to Ed it was a gnarly trip.
But there are some screaming deals on 44-50 footers around the west coast if you got the time to look.


----------



## Matvolver (Sep 27, 2010)

Personally, I'd look at a big 30'er - like the Ericson 38, Tartan 37, or other bluewater boats. It sounds like you want an experienced guy to show you guys the ropes while he takes care of the sailing, at least for the first part of the trip. A bigger boat would be much tougher to singlehand. 

Of course, I'm simply a landlubber dreaming of the Ocean Blue at the moment  Will be very interested to see how this turns out - hope you keep posting


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good luck finding a 40-50' boat that is capable of crossing the Pacific safely for that budget... not really realistic...


Noworries87 said:


> 20-30k. once we get there we want to live on it for a few years and find new surf spots nobody has ever seen or rarely go to.


----------



## Noworries87 (Oct 13, 2010)

gjreed said:


> Hey, hailing in from San Diego.
> Once you guys find a boat and get out to the west coast let me know, I have a 29 out here and I'm willing to take you guys out for some costal and some storm sailing if you come during the right time and if your want.


Ya man definitely! Do you have an email or # I can contact you @? 
Btw: If I do decide to live in the states, San Diego is my #1 choice. How is the cost of living over there?


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

i thought the 20-30 was the cruising kitty after the boat was purchased...


----------



## Noworries87 (Oct 13, 2010)

I talked with my buddies last night and were going to look at 30'. we just wanted to make sure there was enough room for 3-4 people so we didnt kill each other lol


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

QuickMick said:


> i thought the 20-30 was the cruising kitty after the boat was purchased...


CHECK POST #35, where he is responding to JRP...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Noworries87 said:


> I talked with my buddies last night and were going to look at 30'. we just wanted to make sure there was enough room for 3-4 people so we didnt kill each other lol


A 30' boat is going to be really tight for 3-4 people, even if they are the best of friends. You'd be better off getting something in the 35-40' range. Also, I don't know of many 30' boats that can carry enough supplies for a trans-pacific crossing for FOUR people...and you probably don't want to have to pull a Donner party...


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

sailingdog said:


> ...and you probably don't want to have to pull a Donner party...


Good one! At first I was thinking Jeffery Dahmer, but then I remembered the story of the Donner Party.

EDIT: I'm still thinking that this whole thing reminds me of the boat Billy Zane was on in Dead Calm.


----------



## steel (Sep 1, 2010)

Is buying a boat in Florida for practice and then selling it and buying a new one in California the best way?

I would think that way you would have a boat to sell, which is difficult to do now in this market isn't it? And then you would have a new boat to fix up and get used to.

Can you get the full sized boat in Florida and then go through the Panama Canal when the time comes?

I think 35 - 45 foot would be a good range, since you want to live on it with 3 people. It depends on your budget for maintenance. I hear haul outs get much more expensive as you get in to those larger boats. Hopefully if you ever decide to sell you should be able to get the same amount that you got it for.

Have a great adventure. You are putting me to shame talking about all this adventure and I am sitting in front of a computer.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

remetau said:


> Good one! but then I remembered the story of the Donner Party.


Whenever I am at a restaurant and have to wait for a table, I give the name Donner. I always follow up by saying they better hurry because we are really hungry. No one has actually gotten the humor yet. I do chuckle when they call out "Donner Party of four!"


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

JohnRPollard said:


> What kind of budget are you planning for the purchase of your 40-50 footer?





Noworries87 said:


> 20-30k. once we get there we want to live on it for a few years and find new surf spots nobody has ever seen or rarely go to.


Noworries,

Just to put it all in perspective, the sail inventory alone for a 50 footer could easily cost upwards of $20K.

I think you're wise to scale back your size range. Even in the +/- 35' range, you will have to search hard for a boat capable of safely crossing oceans that will cost only $20-30K. And that boat at that price likely will be older and lacking the minimum necessary equipment for a Pacific crossing. So you would need to budget additional funds well beyond the purchase price for refit and equipment.

Crossing oceans in small boats is very different from living out of and driving around in a VW camper. And fitting a boat for ocean crossings can get pricey fast.

I realize that you want to be able to hang out and surf along the way. In an ideal world, you'd have a huge budget and all the time in the world to sail or stay wherever you liked. But if it begins to look like funding might come up short, or money is holding you back, I hope you'll consider the "crewing" option. I'd much rather hear that you decided to go that route, than that you shelved your plans due to lack of funds.

Best of luck, and send us a postcard!


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Noworries87 said:


> 20-30k. once we get there we want to live on it for a few years and find new surf spots nobody has ever seen or rarely go to.


Most dreamers of the dream check out and drool over yachtworld.com. Take a look at what might be available. I saw 26.


----------



## SailingWebGuy (May 5, 2010)

Hey Noworries!

You may have seen it already but check out Liz Clark and the Voyage of Swell.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Liz's Cal 40 cost a good deal more than the $20-30k that the OP has budgeted....


----------



## ovive (Sep 9, 2010)

*Sailing a $1000 boat from Fl to Dr*

Here is some inspiration. Hold Fast on Vimeo

Hold Fast on Vimeo


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

jackdale said:


> Most dreamers of the dream check out and drool over yachtworld.com. Take a look at what might be available. I saw 26.


Hey Jack, were those 26 between 20-30K boats that you would personally sail across the Pacific with no upgrades/maintenance/spares/liferafts/etc?
I didn't realize offshore capable sailboats were so reasonable. I feel kind of foolish considering how much I have into mine, and I still would be a long way from being ready for a puddlejump.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

jrd22 said:


> Hey Jack, were those 26 between 20-30K boats that you would personally sail across the Pacific with no upgrades/maintenance/spares/liferafts/etc?
> I didn't realize offshore capable sailboats were so reasonable. I feel kind of foolish considering how much I have into mine, and I still would be a long way from being ready for a puddlejump.


JRD

That was one boat I might touch - a 1955 Alden. But I would put it in the hands of someone like CharlieCobra. I have a friend who says that wooden boats are not a hobby; they are a full-time occupation. He has a 1949 (I think) Tahiti ketch, a Hannah design.

None were offshore capable.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Quite frankly I don't believe there is a boat anywhere in the world for 20 - 30k that I would want to do an ocean crossing on - but then maybe I'm too fussy.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Unless they're very lucky...no, I don't see them getting a seaworthy boat for three for $20-30k...


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

my 30' is comfortable for one full time, two part time  
while it could feasibly sleep 6 (2 vee, 2 salon, 1 settee, 1 quarter) there is no way i could handle even 3 (including me) for extended periods of time. unless it was tuesday wells and farah...in their prime.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

In my looking around for myself and many trips with friends 

Until you start breaking the 50k+++ range your buying a boat that the word orginal comes up a LOT as in pretty much everything is over 20 years old at best 

There is nothing like looking at18k boats with 1977 mainsails as one of the better parts


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Noworries87 said:


> My names Jay, me and my two buddies are buying a 40-50ft boat out of California and wanting to cross the Pacific and go to Fiji. We dont have alot of experience but we are very eager to learn the ropes. We are in Florida right now but leaving out of cali. We want to do this in late May 2011 or early June 2011.
> 
> If you have alot of experience and are a pretty chill person we would love for you to come. We will pay for your ticket to California + food and beer! If your interested please let me know


Remembering back to the original post. The boat needs to hold 4 people. Something in the 40+ foot range. I hope the money to fly me out to California, and kept me fed and drunk for a year is not coming out of whats left over from the 20-30k boat purchase fund. I might have to rethink quitting my job for this gig


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

JohnRPollard said:


> I hope you'll consider the "crewing" option. I'd much rather hear that you decided to go that route, than that you shelved your plans due to lack of funds.
> 
> Best of luck, and send us a postcard!


I second that. Right out of college I was looking into a similar situation. I was going to crew on a power boat, that was heading around the world. I was not into PBs then or now but the payed journey sounded cool on a boat with a lot of cool features. I still have the prospectus of the journey somewhere. It did not happen but that is a story for another time. Unless your friends can match your 30k it is an unlikely dream. However if you got money put aside you could crew on some boats to get where you want. There are a variety of cruisers looking for crew some paid some free some looking for a crew to contribute money. It would be a surer way to go.


----------



## Snboard976 (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd go, but I have to work. Need to save up for my next boat.


----------



## ffiill (Jul 15, 2010)

From personal experience probably your weakest link will be your friends.
Never forget my graduation trip overland to India back in the early 70s(not).
Magically as it came to the crunch girlfriends;jobs and just lack of money got in the way-but best of luck.
This happened again in my 30s although it was me who got entangled.
Must admit however I was suprised what a lot of yacht you can buy on the west coast for less than $50,000-about what my 34 footer over here in UK is worth locally. You can get a good extra ten feet at least for the same price and age in California.
So if I ever get around to sailing a transPacific to Russell in the Bay of Islands or Mangonui NZ I may well buy in CA.


----------

